# First run ABT's with rack



## mysticalman (Jun 28, 2009)

This is my first try at making ABT's.

I did up about 24 poppers and 4 Anaheim stuffed chilie's

I stuffed them with cream cheese and fancy shredded sharp cheddar cheese.

They were awesome, but I think next time I will take them out a bit earlier. The same with the hot dogs. The smoke flavor was spot on though!

Ready to stuff:









In the smoker waiting to get done!








Hot off the grill along with a smoked chicken, onions, potato's and bacon wrapped jalapeño cheddar hot dogs.


----------



## irishteabear (Jun 28, 2009)

Nice! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Everything looks great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jun 28, 2009)

Everything turned our good and now comes the big chow down. Enjoy


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 28, 2009)

MM,  nice first run.


----------



## sumosmoke (Jun 28, 2009)

Not a bad first run on those abt's. Bet it tasted great!


----------

